# Bass Relief In Ontario CA dB & Bass Race



## Boomin Audio (May 18, 2009)

*Bass Relief In Ontario CA dB & Bass Race June 6th*

Freeland Kustomz @ Hooters
725 Milliken Ave
Ontario, CA 91764
Tel: 877-228-9815
Starts at 10am

myspace.com/freelandkustomz
boominaudiocompetitions.com
208-410-2035


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

what is the date?


----------



## Boomin Audio (May 18, 2009)

BigRed said:


> what is the date?


Opps, fixed up now!


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

I been to that Hooters before.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

wings, t&a, beer and bass you cant go wrong with that


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> what is the date?


Jim,

Are you going?


----------



## Boomin Audio (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Bass Relief In Ontario CA dB & Bass Race june 6th*

Should be a great show!


----------

